

Amazon S3 now supports server side encryption with customer-provided keys - chwolfe
http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonS3/latest/dev/ServerSideEncryptionCustomerKeys.html?sc_ichannel=em&sc_icountry=Global&sc_icampaigntype=launch&sc_icampaign=em_118914880&sc_idetail=em_1660044680&ref_=pe_411040_118914880_8

======
fulafel
Why would anyone do this instead of encrypting on the client?

~~~
Ralz
Isn't keeping the key not on the client more secure. If the encrypted data is
on the client then the key would have to be on the client at some point to
decrypt it. If my phone is jailbroken it wouldn't be too hard to extract the
key and depending on the security of the app it may be likely that this key is
used for every client.

